# my $10 engine cover hardware kit



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

Was thinking about getting the 42DD one.. but couldnt bring myself to spend $100 on some bolts. 
Went to Ace hardware and got some stainless bolts / washers.. thought it turned out pretty nice! 
couldnt find something to work for the engine cover so just going to use the stock hardware for that. 


























_Modified by cdougyfresh at 4:19 PM 7-27-2008_


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: my $10 engine cover hardware kit (cdougyfresh)*

looks good. Are the ones in the front functional? my car those front ones are those wierd little clip pin things. About half are broken and I would definitly go this route over the other kit.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: my $10 engine cover hardware kit (turbott920)*

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Half of mine are broken too lol


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: my $10 engine cover hardware kit (l88m22vette)*

yea for the ones in the front I just got some hex nuts and held the nuts down by hand from behind while tightening with an alan wrench
I could not get ones to work for the very outer ones in the front though, cant get my hand back there to hold a nut... might just have to use my 2 plastic ones that still work for those unless I can think of somethin that will work.


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: my $10 engine cover hardware kit (cdougyfresh)*

Wow , looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: my $10 engine cover hardware kit (Corradokid135)*

thanks! I just need to snag some lock nuts, the regular hex ones definitely get rattled loose from engine vibrations - no problems on the coolant / battery covers though


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: my $10 engine cover hardware kit (cdougyfresh)*

you could probably use some gorilla glue and attach a nut on the bottom side for the front stuff


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: my $10 engine cover hardware kit (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_you could probably use some gorilla glue and attach a nut on the bottom side for the front stuff

I could use lock tite too.. but need something that will come off without too much hassle when I need to take the peices off


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: my $10 engine cover hardware kit (cdougyfresh)*

that's what i mean though, you could create a nut for the blot to screw into. so whenever you need to take it off, it will be unscrewing from the nut.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: my $10 engine cover hardware kit (ShockwaveCS)*

GOOD JOB


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: my $10 engine cover hardware kit (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_that's what i mean though, you could create a nut for the blot to screw into. so whenever you need to take it off, it will be unscrewing from the nut.

so you mean just puttin some glue on the end of the bolt with no metal nut? 
I'm still slightly confused


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: my $10 engine cover hardware kit (cdougyfresh)*

I think he means you take off the plastic panel and glue the nut to the bottom of the panel and then from the top you can just screw the bolt until it nuts


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: my $10 engine cover hardware kit (markcorrado1)*

glue a metal nut to the underside of the metal that the plastic stuff sits on top of. you will take your newly purchased bolts and stick them through the OEM holes(through plastic covering and metal body) and after the metal body would be the nut. but glued to the chassis so you have something to screw your new bolts into. I will do it because i have no hardware left and I i'll show you.


----------



## Kammer (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: my $10 engine cover hardware kit (ShockwaveCS)*

Anybody know the part number of the original OEM pieces?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: my $10 engine cover hardware kit (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_glue a metal nut to the underside of the metal that the plastic stuff sits on top of. you will take your newly purchased bolts and stick them through the OEM holes(through plastic covering and metal body) and after the metal body would be the nut. but glued to the chassis so you have something to screw your new bolts into. I will do it because i have no hardware left and I i'll show you.








This beats the hell out of the cheap-ass OEM pushpins










_Modified by l88m22vette at 8:36 AM 7-31-2008_


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: my $10 engine cover hardware kit (l88m22vette)*

omgggg someone understood








_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_







This beats the hell out of the cheap-ass OEM pushpins









_Modified by l88m22vette at 8:36 AM 7-31-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: my $10 engine cover hardware kit (ShockwaveCS)*








How much of a pain is it to get to where those glued-on nuts would go? I'd go look, but I'm at "work" right now


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: my $10 engine cover hardware kit (l88m22vette)*

Looks good for the $$. Nice job. 
I went with the 42DD Engine hardware dimple kit. Kind of fussy with drilling holes in the plastic fascia and pop-riveting in the front fascia brackets but the results are outstanding.
They use a small aluminum bar-shaped "nut" with two holes for the pop-rivets and a threaded hole for the socket head screw. Getting them on the back side of the fascia for the fender ends is a PITA. You'll need a third hand.










_Modified by Lurkertom at 9:53 AM 8-3-2008_


----------



## invncble (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: my $10 engine cover hardware kit (Lurkertom)*

Looks good. Do you have the dimensions of the screws that you used?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: my $10 engine cover hardware kit (invncble)*

Yes, what bolts, retainers, nuts etc did you use? I'm thinking I'm going to polish the top to get rid of the marks. Won't look like $10


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: my $10 engine cover hardware kit (cdougyfresh)*

I followed cdougyfresh's lead and replace the 6 fasteners at the front. I haven't found the 4 M6x1.0 button fasteners in Stainless yet, so I am still stock up top. However this is what I used from my local Ace hardware to replace the 6 pop rivets for the two front covers.
(6) 8/32" x 1/2" stainless steel button head bolts $3.00
(1) box of eight #10 stainless finish washers (Item H8857 - UPC 008236039818) $0.99
(1) box of ten small plastic Pop-Toggles. (Item H41412 - UPC 008236047790) $5.29
Total spent $9.28
Time spent 15 minutes shopping, 15 minutes installing.
These pop rivets will fit through the existing holes in the core support and provide an anchor to screw into. Their fit is fairly snug, so you shouldn't have rotation issues, but even if you did, the wings n the underside will prevent more the pop toggles from spinning complete around. No lost nuts, no glueing, no drilling or riveting. Just remember when you thread in your bolts that this is just holding down plastic, not securing your axles nuts... no need for 150 ft-lbs. Just sng them up and you're there.
I expect to use (4) M6x1.0 x ~15mm long stainless button head bolts and (4) #12 stainless steel finishing washers to secure the battery and coolant reservoir covers. Just a matter of finding them locally.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: my $10 engine cover hardware kit (quattrosNrabbits)*

can you post up a pic of these pop rivet things? 
I was able to find the M6 bolts at Ace.. I think i got the 1 inch long ones. 
I also used the #14 finish washers instead of #10.. but I dont htink its too big of a size diff


_Modified by cdougyfresh at 9:55 AM 8-2-2008_


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: my $10 engine cover hardware kit (cdougyfresh)*

Googled Pop-Toggle:
http://www.powers.com/product_04062.html
You should be able to have the Ace people run the item down by either the item number or UPC I provided above. But these were all in the same hardware isle. The pop-toggles were hanging with the toggle bolts normally used for drywall etc. They caught my eye because the inserted through a hole, but maintained a lip on the insertion side to prevent them from going through, and the "wings" looked long enough to prevent the toggle from spinning endlessly when installed and out of reach.
Good luck


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: my $10 engine cover hardware kit (quattrosNrabbits)*

cool thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: my $10 engine cover hardware kit (cdougyfresh)*

Here is what I used in the front when I assembled my own hardware kit. This was used with the 2 covers along the front grille.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

i know its old but this is great


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Heres some pics of mine










Wish they were clearer but it was dark out...

Miss spelled words courtesy Motorola electrify via tapatalk


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

What bolts are people using for the battery cover? Are people using the existing threads and mounts or are you guys using a type of nut system that just uses the existing mounts?


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

quattrosNrabbits said:


> I followed cdougyfresh's lead and replace the 6 fasteners at the front. I haven't found the 4 M6x1.0 button fasteners in Stainless yet, so I am still stock up top. However this is what I used from my local Ace hardware to replace the 6 pop rivets for the two front covers.
> (6) 8/32" x 1/2" stainless steel button head bolts $3.00
> (1) box of eight #10 stainless finish washers (Item H8857 - UPC 008236039818) $0.99
> (1) box of ten small plastic Pop-Toggles. (Item H41412 - UPC 008236047790) $5.29
> ...



Thank you! Information like this makes things so easy :thumbup:


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

So after going to three different hardware shops, no one had any M6's with a big enough head, I realize I could use a washer with a finishing nut, but I am hoping to get a look at least similar to the 42dd


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

i used the the same for all bt the battery top.. i used the pop toggles for every thing just removed the medal pieces that the stock stuff went into


----------

